# DIY Mod Guide: Modify Corsair 900D / 750D / 350D to improve airflow



## MonsterMawd (Nov 22, 2015)

This is DIY Case Mod Guide for modifying your Corsair 900D / 750D / 350D, but technique can be adopted to any case bezel to help improve airflow to your Liquid or Aircooled PC system. I'm also offering 10% discount to my webstore for all TechPowerUp members, *HERE*

Tools & Supplies:

Modder's Mesh, Round Sheet, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...n-slotted-diamond-round-hex/modders-mesh.html







In Order of Usage

1. Ruler or Measuring Combination Square,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ETUNEU/?tag=tec06d-20

*2. Pen & Black Marker,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00584PWWO/?tag=tec06d-20

3. Phillips Screw Driver,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009V431/?tag=tec06d-20

4. 3" Painter's Masking Tape,
http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...-233-performance-green-masking-tape-roll.html

5. Safety Glasses,
http://www.mnpctech.com/Safetyglasses.html

6. Rotary Tool,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001GUDRI/?tag=tec06d-20

7. Rotary*1.5" Cutting Wheel,http://www.mnpctech.com/DremelDisc.html

8. Jigsaw Power Tool, 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node=552934&field-keywords=jigsaw&tag=tec06d-20

9. 18 TPI bi-metal Jigsaw blade, 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000628CZ2/?tag=tec06d-20

10. Hand File,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00002N7RN/?tag=tec06d-20

11. Blue Painter's Tape, 1" wide, 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004Z4BB/?tag=tec06d-20

12. ScotchWeld DP-190,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0074N8N3W/?tag=tec06d-20

(Optional) 3M Applicator Gun EPX Plus II and mixing tip, for ScotchWeld,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001ANXYF4/?tag=tec06d-20

13. Disposable Latex Rubber Glove, (for applying DP190 into mesh)*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000DILNJ6/?tag=tec06d-20

14. Cloth or Rag,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ICRJ4A/?tag=tec06d-20

15. Modeler or Xacto Knife,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009R8JZ/?tag=tec06d-20

16. Red Scotchbrite,http://www.mnpctech.com/3m_scotchbrite_pads_red.html

17. Filtered Respirator Mask,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004Z4EB/?tag=tec06d-20

18. SEM Self Etching Primer, Black,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PKZ3IY/?tag=tec06d-20

19. Krylon "Rust Tough" Semi-Flat Black Enamel (or Plastikote "Engine" Enamel),*]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RMTDAE/?tag=tec06d-20






Corsair Factory Front Bezel Plate.






Corsair gives you 3/16" gap around the plate from the factory for airflow. This modification will be huge improvement for cooling your system.






The front plate pulls off without any effort. It's removed for accessing and cleaning the Corsair 900D's three 120mm front cooling fans and filter.

You have option to remove the Four plastic mounting pegs, or leave them on throughout the entire modification process. It's your choice! The pegs are fastened on with Phillips head screws.






The best tape is 3M Scotch 233+ Green tape

3M Scotch Green 233+ masking tape is used by Automotive Paint Professionals. It's highly conformable to curved surfaces on both metal and plastic. It has good adhesion in a large range of weather conditions. It will peel off without leaving any sticky residue. Most Auto Body Supply Stores should be stocking this tape. It's also readily available online. 3M Scotch *233+ tape has a premium price compared to other tapes, but it performs the best*


----------



## MonsterMawd (Nov 22, 2015)

The 900D front plate is made from Anodized Black aluminum. We're going to retain this factory finish.






Use Measuring Square or Ruler, to measure out 1" framed border around the Corsair's 900D plate






Put on your Safety Glasses, before using any Power Tools.

Using Rotary Tool with 1.5" Cutting Wheel, to make four incision cuts on each of the four sides. This step is necessary, before you can use the Jigsaw to remove the center.






Using Jigsaw with 18 TPI bi-metal cutting blade to remove the center of the plate you measured out.






The center section of the plate has been cut.






Using Hand File to fix and clean the jagged edges of the cut out. You'll want to remove the masking tape, so you can better view your progress with the file.

Modder's Mesh, Round, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...n-slotted-diamond-round-hex/modders-mesh.html






I'm attaching Round Modder's Mesh to the backside of the front plate.






Measure out piece of Round Modder's Mesh to 15" LONG by 7.25" WIDE.






Use Tin Snip or Metal Cutting Shear to cut the *Round Modder's Mesh






Attach the Round Modder's Mesh to backside of the front plate with Spring Loaded clamps. You can also use small C-clamps.






Apply Painter's Tape around the edge of the mesh on back on front side of the plate. This is to help prevent any ScotchWeld DP-190 epoxy from running off the Modders Mesh onto the plate.

I'll be using ScotchWeld DP-190 to attach Round Modder's Mesh to backside of the plate. You'll need to wear Latex gloves, when using the ScotchWeld DP-190.*You can manually push the two cylinders of Epoxy in DP-190 Cartridge onto a piece of cardboard. Then mix the two epoxies together with a long wood nail or pop-rivet.*Otherwise*3M sells a ScotchWeld Applicator Gun[/url], for $70.00 with spiral mixing tip, for ScotchWeld*


----------



## MonsterMawd (Nov 22, 2015)

Wearing latex glove, use your finger to evenly smear the ScotchWeld DP-190 epoxy into the perforations of the Round Modder's Mesh






Use a cloth or rag, to wipe off any epoxy run-off from the sides of the plate






Wear filtered Respirator Mesh before applying any paint.

Apply paint in well ventilated area, preferably outdoors with temperature around 72F

I'm painting the backside of the mesh first, starting with coat of SEM brand self etching primer. Allow it to cure for one hour before applying Krylon "Rust Tough" "Semi-Flat" Black *paint. Allow "Rust Tough" to cure for 24 hours.






Mask off the front frame, and repeat same steps for painting the front of the plate.






After 24 hours, remove the tape.






Close up of the bezel plate.






Step back and admire your work!

You can use this technique to attach Modder's Mesh to create cooling vents in other panels. 

Please share any questions or comments!


----------

